# help with dx for elevated serum creatinine



## ggparker14 (Jun 29, 2011)

Need other opinions on diagnosis for elevated serum creatinine. Would this be 790.99?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 8, 2011)

*elevated creatinine*

Other blood substances measured in the basic blood chemistry test include blood urea nitrogen and creatinine, which tell how well the kidneys are functioning, and glucose, which indicates whether there is a normal amount of sugar in the blood.

I would use 790.6


----------

